# Steam-Keys Square Enix Weihnachtsüberraschung zu verschenken



## Tarnsocke (20. Dezember 2014)

*Steam-Keys Square Enix Weihnachtsüberraschung zu verschenken*

_Hi,
ich verschenke 3 der Steam-Keys aus der Square Enix Weihnachtsüberraschung, nämlich von folgenden Spielen:
*---------------------------------------
**---------------------------------------
**---------------------------------------
*_
Wer zuerst komm malt zuerst... so einfach ist das 


[Edit]

Deus Ex - The Fall -* ist weg !
*Nosgoth Founders - Warlord Pack  -* ist weg !
*Lara Croft and The Guardian of Light -* ist weg !

Alle Keys sind weg, der Drops ist gelutscht *


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Dezember 2014)

*Deus Ex - The Fall *würde sich gut in meiner Bibliothek machen.

Also... Wenn ich darf, dann... Dürfte ich es haben? 

Edit:
Herzlichstens Dank fürs unerwartete Weihnachtsgeschenk.


----------



## Tarnsocke (20. Dezember 2014)

Hauptsache du hast Spaß damit


----------



## Darkdestination (21. Dezember 2014)

Kurze Frage: Ist das *Nosgoth Founders - Warlord Pack *nur ein DLC oder ist auch das Hauptgame enthalten?^^ Wenns mit Hauptgame ist würde ich mich super darüber freuen.

Edit:
Herzlichen Dank :3


----------



## Tarnsocke (21. Dezember 2014)

Darkdestination schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Ist das *Nosgoth Founders - Warlord Pack *nur ein DLC oder ist auch das Hauptgame enthalten?^^ Wenns mit Hauptgame ist würde ich mich super darüber freuen.



Ist halt Access zu dem Spiel und noch einige [Ingame]Gegenstände, und eine Friend-Invite.

Key geht an dich raus...


----------



## Typhalt (21. Dezember 2014)

Kann man das Spiel Lara Croft and The Guardian of Light noch bekommen? Würde mich freuen, wenn ich es bekommenkönnte 

EDIT: Vielen Dank


----------



## Tarnsocke (21. Dezember 2014)

Typhalt schrieb:


> Kann man das Spiel Lara Croft and The Guardian of Light noch bekommen? Würde mich freuen, wenn ich es bekommenkönnte




Key ist raus, viel Spaß dir


----------

